# ADA Stand



## james 3200 (Jan 23, 2006)

I am getting a custom tank built and want the stand in ADA style. Have had a search around but cant seem to find any decent pictures of them that i can show to the builders so they can replicate it. Any one got a link or picture they can show me? 

Many thanks


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

See here


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

gnatster said:


> See here


That is a great DIY article, possibly the best aquarium stand thread I have seen. Any reasonably competent cabinet maker should be able to copy that with ease, given the great photos there.


----------



## james 3200 (Jan 23, 2006)

Yep, that is perfect, many thanks, will have the price for a 7' one later today 

James


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

Your carpenter should pay James royalties. :mrgreen:


----------



## james 3200 (Jan 23, 2006)

lol yea

Got the quote, £350 - $700 delivered, thats including a custom hood with lighting space for 3 x MH lights, moonlights & t5s, not too bad i think if it looks like an ADA stand

James


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

gnatster said:


> Your carpenter should pay James royalties. :mrgreen:


Or maybe even Jason


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

turbomkt said:


> Or maybe even Jason


Argh...Sorry Jason


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

For that you could maybe by an ADA stand!


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

bigstick120 said:


> For that you could maybe buy an ADA stand!


But, I bet not with the lighting fixture included.


----------



## teacherthomas (Jul 14, 2006)

james 3200 said:


> thats including a custom hood *with lighting space* for 3 x MH lights, moonlights & t5s, not too bad i think if it looks like an ADA stand
> 
> James


It doesn't include the fixture, just space to put it, so the price is rather high


----------



## james 3200 (Jan 23, 2006)

No, no lighting fixtures included, but i have sent them in sketches of how i would like the hood to work / what lighting and how to be fitted, double hinged so the front panel pops open and lifts up, and a second hinge about half way back on the top of the hood so i can get right into the tank, magnetic doors, ventilated, 4 door cabinet. Would have liked open top tank, but i am keeping Discus in it, and have had ones jump in the past so not taking any risks, and also i wont have any light spill. Going by other prices i have got, £350 for a 7 x 2 x 2' ADA style cabinet and ADA style hood is not bad, getting them to make my optiwhite tank too 

I could make one, but material wise i would be looking at least £200 considering Jason paid $300 for his materials it doesn't seem that bad.. well thats what i am telling myself 

James


----------

